
Ten bucks left, no place to go - dredmorbius
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/coronavirus-unemployment-delays-dc/2020/08/01/50016264-c522-11ea-8ffe-372be8d82298_story.html
======
vivzkestrel
how much does a person like him earn in a normal month? and what is the
expenditure? can someone give a breakdown

